# Going from a Triple to Double.



## TexBs (Oct 3, 2010)

I am going from a triple Shimano chainring to a SRAM double ring 50/34 on my new bike.

On the triple, most of the time I road on the middle ring. Now with the double, should most of my riding, flats mostly as I live in Texas, be on which of the two rings?

Thanks All.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

It all depends on which gear you are comfortable riding in. When you make the change you will find out right away where that is.


----------



## artie159 (Dec 31, 2010)

I did the same thing , from a triple to a compact double. I am in the big ring a lot , when the grade starts to go up I drop to the lower ring.
I find myself shifting the front ring much more with the double.


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

Do what is comfortable.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi (Feb 5, 2004)

*Behold Sheldon Brown*

the late great....

Sheldon Brown's Bicycle Gear Calculator


----------



## gsmpharmacist (Jul 10, 2012)

I just went from a triple to a double and I had no problems staying with the group. In fact I was setting the pace this am.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Going with a double compact after this season. What cassettes do you guys run with your double compact? There's a mile long cat 4 hill here that I like to spin up on and I'm thinking a 12-25 would be enough. Does anyone know if there's a 52/34 crank?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

For my 50/34 I have a 11-23 and a 11-25. 
I find 50x12 too short since I do a lot of double paceline riding. Any hills steeper than 6% around here are mercifully short. 
I ride Campagnolo 11 speed btw.


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

Compact dbls are great. Been using them on all my bikes now for 6 years. Even in fast 25mph+ pace lines or the steepest hills there is pleanty of gearing. 11/28 and 11/25 are wonderful set ups for almost every terrain. 11/23 if you don't have big hills is a very smooth transition.


----------



## Donncha (Jul 31, 2012)

Very useful info.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

kbwh said:


> For my 50/34 I have a 11-23 and a 11-25.
> I find 50x12 too short since I do a lot of double paceline riding. Any hills steeper than 6% around here are mercifully short.
> I ride Campagnolo 11 speed btw.


50x12 too short? 50x12 is taller 53x13, and sprinters can hit 40-45mph in this gear.
If you are using 50x12 for pacelining, I'm wondering 1) either your cadence is very low, or 2) your group is doing 33-35 mph.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm ready for a single. 

50X11-28


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

kbwh said:


> For my 50/34 I have a 11-23 and a 11-25.
> I find 50x12 too short since I do a lot of double paceline riding. Any hills steeper than 6% around here are mercifully short.
> I ride Campagnolo 11 speed btw.


I'm making a possible transition from running 70mile/week to cycling and my bike has a triple on it and I want a double. What are the numbers that you're talking about here? I want to understand what the bike shop says when I'm talking to them about this.


----------



## texag88 (Mar 29, 2012)

Used2Run said:


> I'm making a possible transition from running 70mile/week to cycling and my bike has a triple on it and I want a double. What are the numbers that you're talking about here? I want to understand what the bike shop says when I'm talking to them about this.


It's the number of teeth on each cog. I recently bought a bike and started riding more and running less. I have a compact double with 50/34 on front and 12-28 on rear. I run in big gear on front most of the time unless I am warming up, a really steep climb or I'm wiped out at the end of a long ride. I'm in TX so hills here are relative. So far this combo has been great- easy enough for a beginner to get up any hill and the high gears have plenty of speed on long flats.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

That's simple and makes sense. Now for the technical stuff, what does the number of teeth/cog translate to while riding? ex- What ratio works best for what type of terrain? I'm in western Va so I get some decent hills but I can also find a few miles of relative flatish roads.


----------



## JasonLopez (Aug 19, 2012)

TexBs said:


> I am going from a triple Shimano chainring to a SRAM double ring 50/34 on my new bike.
> 
> On the triple, most of the time I road on the middle ring. Now with the double, should most of my riding, flats mostly as I live in Texas, be on which of the two rings?
> 
> Thanks All.


You'll find yourself on the big ring a lot. If not, whatever. As long as you're not dropping chains and missing shifts it's all good.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

50/34: Crankset with 50t and 34t rings. Aka a "compact crank".
50x12: 50 tooth in the front and 12 tooth in the back.
11-23: Cassette with 11 to 23t. Not a climber's cassette.
11-25: Cassette with 11 to 25t. A bit more versatile than 11-23 but still not a climber's cassette in my mind.

Coming from distance running (sprinters don't run 70/week) you will have relatively underdeveloped quads and glutes for cycling, particularly hills. There is no guaranteed way to know what gearing you'll want/need. Personally, if I were you I'd start with a compact crank and a 12-27t cassette. Unless you're a real bruiser or you climb walls that will give you maximum versatility and keep you spinning instead of mashing. Later if you find if you want taller gearing you'll have no issue buying the taller gearing for a great price.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

dgeesaman, spot on with the quad and glute assessment. I was never really strong on hills while running. Also, thank you very much for the more technical breakdown there. That is what I was looking for!


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, you people run with your dual compact, There's a distance lengthy cat 4 mountain here that I like to rotate up on and I'm considering a 12-25 would be enough. Does anyone know if there's a 52/34 crank?


----------



## Nob (Nov 24, 2006)

50/34 is as big a jump as you can do. 16 teeth. Chain rings are available for a 52/36 now and common enough. Nice thing about the 52/36 Compact is you can also use/swithc back and forth to a 50/34 on the same crank.. Some seem to like the the 50/36 combo which does run very well. But the 52/34 combo not so well, or not at all, I am told. 

I use these. Praxis rocks!

52/36 Blk/Slvr 110BCD


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

Compact chainrings are good for most riding and racing. The only time I've ever run out of gear is a fast straight downhill where 40+ mph is easily achieved. I'm in the big ring most of the time. A compact for me is like having a "middle ring" and a granny ring. I upped my little ring to 39 once it wore out and I like this range much better and the front shifting is crisper.

11-26, 11-25 seems to be a very common cassette. There's a lot of 11-23 cassettes among racers here because there's few long climbs but many of those individuals are really mashing it up short, steep hills in my area, as opposed to spinning an efficient cadence.

16t is the max jump typically "allowed" for cranksets. I don't care for how it shifts so I usually aim for 14t jumps and change the cassette as necessary to get a good gear range.


----------



## kg4fxg (Jan 7, 2013)

This is very helpful as I will be going from a triple to double. I am told that I won't miss it as I rarely use the granny gear. Just need to find that sweet spot to keep my cadence at a good pace.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

you will be fine


----------

